# which one..



## Willyrail1 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello all,
I am looking into going DCC and have noticed that there are several types of systems on the market. 
I would consider myself as moderate in the hobby and have seen other layouts with several types of DCC systems.
Which one do YOU have and why is it your preferance over others?
Thx to all who reply.
Willy


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Discussing DCC starter sets of choice is like talking about religion. You will get responses that will be hotly debated. I will try to give my opinion without starting any arguments. I run 2 HO sound engines at once and prefer a hand held throttle. My choice was NCE power cab. It suits my layout needs well. It is very easy to learn. It cost me about $150 new. It will run 3 trains but that is hard to control with a single throttle. The only upgrade i wanted was wireless so I got an NCE USB adapter (#39.99) and use my computer with JMRI as a second cab controller. Then I got an $85 Chinese android tablet and use "engine driver" (free app at android market) to run my 2 engines wirelessly through my home Wifi. If you have an android phone or iPhone or IPod touch you can save the $85. I would like to get a longer RJ12 cable so I can reach around the layout when I am not going wireless. Just my .02. I will let others discuss the Digitrax starter systems.
-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

A lot of people prefer the Digitrax zephyr for a starter system and I agree that if you want to keep the DC base station kind of feel it is good and offers what most need. I personally prefer the ESU systems for their wireless handheld displays right out of the box which I find easier to use then the others and is just as expandable as Digitrax or NCE except ESU right out of the box is completely PC interface-able as well as adding in other components like block signaling. Now this unit I am speaking of is the ESU Navigator with the USB/interface after the name. The original navigator was not interface compatible. This system will run about 400-500 new and is higher up but also offers the same amount as NCE and Digitrax except in my opinion a little bit more so. I will let Sean talk about Digitrax and voice his opinions since that is his system of choice. 

Also 5 amp boosters are easily gotten for the ESU system and just snap into place on the base unit.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Digitrax Zephyr Extra is an excellent starter system. It has plenty of power for several engines with sound and IMHO very capable and easy to use.
You can run it alone or you can add components to be able to run your trains from a wireless throttle or from your computer system.
The major advantage over any other system is that it is 100% upgradeable without ever getting rid of existing equipment. A 3 amp Zephyr system can be upgraded to any amperage you will ever need in the future!


----------

